#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  zoek een gescheide marokkaanse vrouw

## marokkkaan1979

salam, ik ben een Marokkaanse man van 34 en ben opzoek naar een gescheide Marokkaanse vrouw met kinderen die opnieuw een nieuw leven met mij wilt beginnen. Ik ben woonachtig in zuid Holland, ben van berberse afkomst maar spreek ook vloeiend Arabisch kwa werk ben ik een zelfstandige ondernemer. ik ben dus opzoek naar een Marokkaanse vrouw met kids. De reden is dat ik zelf geen kinderen kan krijgen dus daar moet je rekening mee houden als je reageerd. Volgens mij heb ik alle belangrijke punten genoemd en weet niet meer wat ik moet typen. En oh ja niet reageren als je pas een maand of iets dergelijks gescheiden bent want ben geen afleidings pop

----------


## geluksvogeltje

Je mag mij een pm sturen

----------


## Laylaa2

Je hoeft niet verder te zoeken :Smilie:  mijn vriendin, schat van een meisje ze is gelovig en zo aardig ( mag gezien worden  :knipoog: ) als je genteresseerd bent pm me groetjes

----------


## Sabr1

Salaam hakeikoem
Ben je nog op zoek ?? Ik ben een gescheiden vrouw met kinderen. Je kan me prive berichten als je nog zoekende bent.

Gair insa Allah

----------


## Sabr1

Salaam haleikoem,
Heb je haar al gevonden ?

Zo niet kan je mij berichten.

Gair insa Allah

----------


## Lieve dame34

Salam vroeg me af of je nog interesse hebt lieve zorgzame dame

----------


## Rafiqa

Genteresseerd. Pm me .

----------


## Serieuze-V

Ik wens je het allerbeste toe.

----------


## S0raya

Mocht u nog op zoek zijn mag u een pb sturen

----------


## coucta

Geinteresseerd pm me

----------


## Sarah.25

Ben je nog opzoek ?

----------


## Vrouw-Amsterdam

En al voorzien. Ben wel een stukje ouder dan jou

----------

